# How can i move on?



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

My husband has cheated on me our whole 4 yr marriage and we seperated three different times this yr. He is going thru depression and sex addiction. He says his goal is to be back to me and his kids but doesnt know how to be happy or satisfied with a marriage lifestyle. So basically i dont think he could ever change. I cant see him being happy and satisfied with us. Its very hard for me to let go of him without looking back bc deep down i wish he can man up to us and we can be our happy family again. But since its not working out the way i want it. How can i have the strength to move on? Wat should i be doing overall?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

questionmarkwife said:


> He is going thru depression and sex addiction.


Has this been medically verified or is this what he is telling you?

With true depression you are seldom interested in anything.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

You need to change your focus from your husband to you and your children. Make plans to do fun stuff with your kids. Do you have friends you can spend time with? What about family? 

Talk to a lawyer to see what your rights are. You need to protect yourself and make sure that you and your children will have enough financial resources to continue with your life.

Don't put your life on hold waiting for your husband to change. It is no fun being stuck in limbo. If you keep waiting for your husband that is where you will be stuck.

I hope things work out for you!


----------



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

OutOfTheBlue said:


> Has this been medically verified or is this what he is telling you?
> 
> With true depression you are seldom interested in anything.


Out of the blue-This is wat hes telling me and wat im seeing in him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

KNIFE IN THE HEART said:


> You need to change your focus from your husband to you and your children. Make plans to do fun stuff with your kids. Do you have friends you can spend time with? What about family?
> 
> Talk to a lawyer to see what your rights are. You need to protect yourself and make sure that you and your children will have enough financial resources to continue with your life.
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

I totally know how it feels to want to jump ahead. When I first had this situation thrown at me, I wanted so bad to go to sleep and wake up in 5 years when everything was resolved. But you can't do that. 

All you can do is focus on the moment that you are in, don't think about tonight or tomorrow or next week. Just think about this moment right now. Smile, even if you don't feel like it. Think about what you are grateful for. Just the fact that you have equal rights as you husband is something to be grateful about. There are many countries in the world where this is not so.

And when it's really bad, just remember, every second of pain that goes by, is one second closer to peace and one second less of pain.


----------



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks that really helps. Support from random strangers feels great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

